# Feather fletching: glue or tape



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Glue the feathers on. Shooting 3D or stumps with taped on feathers in the winter eventually leads to bare shafts. R.H or L.H helix doesn't make a difference. Just make sure if your going to fletch L.H helix you use LW feathers and R.H helix uses RW feathers


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

OKie dokie. Any glue in particular you want to recommend?


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have tried many different glues. Krazy Glue Gel is the best. Expensive as five dollars can do six or seven arrows. The vanes hold on forever. Tried the Gorrila Glue with blue top everyone raves about and I think it is garbage for vanes. Vanes fall off from slightest bumps on things. Turns arrows white and takes 1/2 hour or more to dry. Krazy Glue Gel dries in minutes and does a nice tidey job. I don't use arrow wraps so that may make a difference with glues.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Fletchtite platinum work well for me. Just make sure your shafts are clean. Only problem is it the fumes.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Loctite super glue gel with the rubberizer. Awesome product in a great and very handy applicator and available in loads of places (Home Depot pretty much always has it)


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Loctite super gel is great. As hoody123 mentioned you can buy it anywhere.
I also use a flash activator that I buy from the local hobby store.
After I apply my feather to the arrow shaft,I spray the activator along the base of the quill and the glue dries instantly.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

x3 on the Loctite super gel. It works great for feathers, plastic vanes and points.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

x4 on the Loctite super glue ultra gel...makes Fletch Tite seem like Elmer's school glue by comparision!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome, found the glue. Now where are those silly feathers. :lol3:

I'm so pissed, missed on a great deal on 11/32 port oxford cedar arrows. Those would have been perfect. Spined at 70# ...half with Magnus BHs, the other half with points. Bahambug!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I prefer 3 part epoxy liquid steel..


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I have used the fletch tapebefore.Worked really good for me.
But I will agree,fletchtite platnum all the way


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> I prefer 3 part epoxy liquid steel..


+1... 

Although, if you can find it, 4 part is better still


----------

